# Interior Lights



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

red dome light? looks nice, but will it function right?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> red dome light? looks nice, but will it function right?


Map lights are red. Dome is white.

And yes the map lights are still useable and just as bright, but the reason I also switched those to red is because my other ones created serious reflections on my windshield... This makes none.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

is your dash the normal green? it looks alot brighter then mine


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> but the reason I also switched those to red is because my other ones created serious reflections on my windshield... This makes none.


taking ques from the military eh? :thumbup: 
if i had map lights i would do the same thing, but! there is one flaw. if you are, in fact, reading a map with these red lights.......you wont be able to read the routs or highways...which ever one's are red. :thumbup: you might want to think about that and switch to a yellow maybe.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

dude ur making me want a blue/red color scheme lol. hmmm did u change ur center guages? or are they stock? did you change the bulbs behind them? if you did waht size is the bulb?, i wonder how a half red half blue guage whould look (oil temp/presure guage - blue on left, red on right; volt - red on left, blue on right).

for your map lights are they bulbs or LEDs? they seem really really bright, is there anyway to hook up LEDs in there?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> dude ur making me want a blue/red color scheme lol. hmmm did u change ur center guages? or are they stock? did you change the bulbs behind them? if you did waht size is the bulb?, i wonder how a half red half blue guage whould look (oil temp/presure guage - blue on left, red on right; volt - red on left, blue on right).
> 
> for your map lights are they bulbs or LEDs? they seem really really bright, is there anyway to hook up LEDs in there?



I have a aftermarket boost gauge and nothing in the oil pressure slot AT THE MOMENT..


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

u never answered my last question, lol what bulb size are the map lights? do you have LED bulbs in them?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I told you on AIM that I used little Radioshack LED assemblies ready for 12V


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> I told you on AIM that I used little Radioshack LED assemblies ready for 12V


hmm, and you just wired them into your lights? i may try that with my dome lights and just fill it up with white LED's. does it come as a cuircit board? also what size is it?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

No you'll have to mod your current light holders (however they are) to make them work.


----------



## S14_Sam (Mar 15, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Map lights are red. Dome is white.
> 
> And yes the map lights are still useable and just as bright, but the reason I also switched those to red is because my other ones created serious reflections on my windshield... This makes none.



aint bad i like the light set-up


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Thank ya much


----------

